# Reconocer Componente SMD (Placa electrónica Disco Duro)



## djzagghar (Ago 7, 2014)

Buenas amig@s electrónicos!

Primero que nada comentar que soy nuevo en el foro, y además que soy un aficionado al que le encanta la electrónica y todo su mundo.

Voy a dejar mi primer duda que tengo sobre un componente SMD en una placa electrónica de un disco duro MAXTOR mod. STM3320820AS:

Voy a dejar a continuación unas imágenes del componente que preciso si alguien me puede ayudar, ya que éste se calcinó y quedó la referencia en el olvido. He sacado imágenes de *discos iguales con placas iguales*, pero donde se va a ver que _dicho componente varía_ según el fabricante que la hace. 

Si alguien me pudiera decir que tipo de referencia tiene este componente (creo un Diodo)

Imágenes a continuación: 

¡Desde ya muchas gracias y hasta pronto!


----------



## DISCOV (Ago 7, 2014)

Es un diodo rectificador, clásica falla en esa marca de disco duro. si intentas repararlo y utilizarlo puede que dañes la motherboard.


----------



## djzagghar (Ago 8, 2014)

DISCOV dijo:


> Es un diodo rectificador, clásica falla en esa marca de disco duro. si intentas repararlo y utilizarlo puede que dañes la motherboard.



¿Pero tiene alguna referencia en especial para poder comprarlo, este tipo de diodo rectificador, o hay en el mercado con características iguales pero diferente referencia? Ya que el componente traía su serigrafía, pero ha quedado borrada casi por completo (como se ve en la imagen). 

Antes de probarla en el ordenador en si, lo probaría en una carcasa extraíble para este tipo de HDD, así, si no funcionara, o para ver variaciones de voltaje lo comprobaría con algo más "económico" de comprar en un supuesto caso que fallara.

¿Es muy alto el porcentaje de dañar una mother a través de una reparación de estas?

¡Saludos y gracias por responder @DISCOV!


----------



## analogico (Ago 8, 2014)

es un diodo de proteccion

el  1n4007 sirve

aunque queda la parte de la serigrafia que indica polaridad

  antes pruebalo solo con la fuente de pc (que si tiene protecciones) que el disco  gire
por que si conectas el diodo al revez es un cortocircuito o si tiene otro problemala fuente de pc se apagara


----------



## mcrven (Ago 8, 2014)

http://www.allpinouts.org/index.php/Serial_ATA_%28SATA,_Serial_Advanced_Technology_Attachment%29

En esa página encontrarás lo relacionado a los conectores "DATA" y "POWER" para los HDs SATA y sus pinouts.

De ellos podrás observar que ese diodo que se ha quemado, está conectado sobre la conexión de +5V. Es muy probable que sea un diodo Shottky pero, uno de silicio (1N4007) también sirve: ánodo a +5V, cátodo a GND.

Es extraña esa quemadura tan grande, suele suceder cuando se invierte la polaridad de la alimentación o una transitoria negativa muy potente.


----------



## djzagghar (Ago 9, 2014)

¡Muchas gracias por sus respuestas! Ahora intentaré encontrar ese "maldito" diodo y tratare de reemplazarlo.

Como comentario, observación y experiencia para las demás personas  (ya que es el 2º disco con este tipo de falla que veo) el proceso por el cual pasa la placa del disco para quedar así, es el siguiente en ambos casos que vi:

*El cable de alimentación SATA (que llevaba convertidor MOLEX-SATA) a su vez tenía el cable del  fan del chasis conectado al MOLEX. Esto fue lo que provocó ese sobrecalentamiento de ese diodo específico; ¿por qué lo sé? porque lo comprobé y conecte un cable alimentación SATA único venido de la fuente y ese componente no se ve afectado y tampoco sobrecalentado. 

No sé bien el porque afecta de esa forma al componente, pero lo destroza.

¡Bueno espero que le sirva de experiencia a otras personas, y muchas gracias de vuelta por contestar!


----------



## mcrven (Ago 9, 2014)

Pues verán... Profundicé un poco en la verificación de esos componentes que aparecen en las placas de los HDD y pude encontrar la info correspondiente solicitando a google como "smd diode marking *AE*" y  "smd diode marking *LG*", pues estos son los componentes de la placa que tengo a mano y solo ese código es el válido en todos los casos. En ambos casos, en este link se consiguió la info: http://www.s-manuals.com/smd/ae
Como podrán ver, las dos letras correspondientes al código en cuestión, son las que aparecen al final del link.
Para bajar el datasheet correspondiente hay que relacionar el código con el encapsulado: puede ser SMA o SMB.
Según esto, los componentes son diodos TVS - Transient Voltage Supressor - "Supresores de Voltajes Transitorios.

En los HDD hay 2, por lo menos, que corresponden a las líneas de la alimentación: uno sobre los +5V, otro sobre los +12V. En algunos casos pueden ser 3. Caso correspondiente a los conectores que traen el cable color naranja, que corresponde a los 3,3V, pines 13, 14, 15 del conector, entonces debería haber un tercer TVS.

En mi caso el AE es para los +5V y el LG para los +12V. Para el AE, el punto de cruce está situado entre los 6,4V ~ 7,5V, dado el caso de que, una tensión de rápido incremento alcance este rango, se "cruzará" el diodo generando una carga de ~400W sobre la línea en cuestión.
Para el LG este rango se ha situado entre los 14,4 ~ 16,5V.

Generalmente, el cátodo de este diodo se conecta a GND mediante una R de 0Ω 1/2W (SMD) que debería actuar como fusible.

En tu caso, posiblemente la R redujo su resistencia (También sucede esto) y la transitoria debió ser muy fuerte, al punto de desintegrar el diodo.

OJALÁ haya sido suficientemente rápido y que haya protegido el resto de la circuitería. Esto es dudoso pero, esperaremos tus resultas.

Saludos:


----------



## djzagghar (Ago 11, 2014)

Muchas gracias a todos por sus respuestas, he probado al final con el 1N4007 y la verdad que ha ido muy bien, el disco está funcionando correctamente, además he comprobado si hubiera alguna variación de voltaje por si acaso, pero esta en unos parametros normales.. ya que varía en una décima o dos del voltaje medido anteriormente.. cosa que también podría considerarse como margen de error del instrumento de medición.. creo yo.. jeje..

En fin! Muchas gracias el problema (en principio) está resuelto, he podido acceder al disco, lo único por decir algo "negativo" sería la "estética" ya que ha quedado un poquito más salido que si hubiera sido un diodo superficial... pero la verdad es lo que menos me importa... Desde ya muchas gracias a todos de vuelta por colaborar con este hilo.

Me quedaría por saber si pudiera generar algún conflicto a corto plazo, o si por lo general fallará? O que tipo de prueba adicional tendría que hacer para verificar comportamiento, o mediciones... 

Saludos y hasta la próxima!


----------



## analogico (Ago 11, 2014)

djzagghar dijo:


> Me quedaría por saber si pudiera generar algún conflicto a corto plazo, o si por lo general fallará? O que tipo de prueba adicional tendría que hacer para verificar comportamiento, o mediciones...
> 
> Saludos y hasta la próxima!




ninguno
al menos esa reparacion no me a fallado nunca


ese diodo se quema cuando conectas el disco con la fuente encendida o conectas al revez el molex

solo tienes que tener la precaucion de  apagar todo para conectar/desconectar el disco y esperar  un poco a que la energia residual  se disipe


----------



## mezafono (Mar 7, 2018)

Hola Amigos como estan? 
Espero todo bien!
Me pueden ayudar a reconocer el siguiente componente, porfavor.}

La placa es de un disco duro de 1TB, el problema que tengo es que no reconoce el disco duro la PC, el disco no hace ningun sonido extraño como el de un head crash, ni nada por el estilo, no se calienta considerablemente, se escucha normal.

Las pruebas que he realizado son las siguientes:
Ya conecte otro disco a la PC, eso queire decir que en la placa de la PC si hay alimentacion y datos por SATA.
Ya alimente el disco con un adaptador SATA a USB, y no funciono, he conectado otro disco al adaptador y funciona.
He instalado el disco duro como esclavo en una PC con Windows7 y Windows 10, y no lo detecta como dispositivo de almacenamiento.
He entrado al BIOS y no lo detecta.
He corrido una herramienta para arrancar desde la UEFI y realizar la actualización de firmware al disco y nada.

 Segun leei en la pagina del fabricante, que puedo cambiar la placa, pero si mi disco  que nos e reconoce se escucha como si funcionara normal es problema de firmware. Lo malo es que no reconoce segun el procedimiento de actualizacion.

Por ultimo es que observe el componente, veo que o esta quemado, o asi es su serigrafia.

Ustedes que dicen?, he realizado mediciones y no me da ningun valor de resistenvcia.  el voltaje no he podido comprobar, porque no se si deba alimentar la placa sin la carga que seria el mecanismo interno del disco como lo es el motor y la bobiba del brazo del lector.

Saludos.


----------

